# Proper amount of a tip is??????



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

In the bay, or out in the ocean, how much should a mate be tipped? How about the Captain?? Is it unethical or improper NOT to tip the mate??? WHY???????

Steve


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I recall the 15-20% rule. It has been awhile so I don't know what is the norm now. I think some mates work for tips only. If they are very, very bad...stiff em. I'd still tip the bad ones if you have a good time though. I don't tip the captian unless he has no mate.

Of course everyone has their own opinion on what good service is.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ditto what Lippy says. You don't normally tip the captain if he has a mate and most of the mates live/work for tips.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I used to tip all the mates...no matter what...now I just tip if they know what they are doing and are eager to help...not just me, but the ones that need it...15-20%...and my thanks...


----------



## stephen_mbr (Feb 19, 2008)

*If you tip the mate you tip the capt.*

Most capts take a portion of the tip even if they dont do a # # thing. I'm talking about party boats. The nice private charters might be different but for the lower price charters its all about the money. :--| Who can I steal from today? The capt. used to fish for himself and the mates, then sell the fish. With new laws through the years its not legal to do that. Yes there is anamosity towards party boat owners and capts. Its karma man. What goes around comes around.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

The only mates i dont tip are the ones on the headboat (the Dauntless). these mates are more worried about catching fish to sell them after the trip than to help the patrons. Everyone else i tip 20% if the work hard for you to have a good time and have good knowlege about the trip.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

I have worked the head boats and also guided privately. First off 99% of the time the mates are working solely for tips on head boats. It is not their call where you fish or if you catch fish. If they are working for you, if you have fresh bait and a working rod during your trip, they are doing there job. Unhooking fish and cleaning fish is a bonus. Remember there are times when you have 60 people on the boat and all hell is breaking lose. You also have people that have never seen a fishing rod. They need lots of help. With all this being said. I myself usually tip $10 per mate, per person in my party, as long as I have fresh bait a working rod (actually usually I bring my own rod) and a good natured mate. 

Now the thoughts on the captain. Usually the captains are paid no matter what. They make their money by getting a cut from the actual sale of tickets from the people on their boat. If you are on a small charter boat then there is a good chance the captain is also the owner of the boat. If that is the case he is also the mate. Just like with your job (yes, that is their real job) a little thank you for doing your job is always appreciated. (raises, christmas bonuses)

These guys are out working all year trying to show us a good time when we get a chance to go fishing, they deserve a little extra pat on the back every once in a while. 

I know a lot of people used to leave fish as their tip, DUDE seriously a bag of fish every once in awhile is cool, but have you ever tried to pay your rent or car payment with 10 pounds of croaker???? Plus, if I wanted fish tonight for dinner I can drop a line over the side and catch a few fish myself.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

It depends on the length of the trip and how well the mate performs his job. The Capt. does not need to be tipped as he ids the one that is being paid the fee. The mates usually work for tips.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*More Tips*

OK, personally, I think 15-20% is fine for the mate. More, of course, if he (or she) really bends over backwards to help out.

But what do you do when you win the boat pool? What percentage of the boat pool winnings do you give to the mate?


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

*tip em' big!!*

if your serious about your fishing and want to get the most out of your charter trips -- then grease the palms of the mates and the captain. you'd be surprised how this little gesture can make your future trips even better -- trust me i'm in the sport fishing industry and we live for the grease man! 
if the experience was lousey then i'd let the tip reflect that. not catching your limit doesn't mean a bad day either. a good captain and crew will keep you entertained even if the fishing isn't banner. find a good captain and stay with him or her -- building a good relationship with your guides is priceless and it all revolves around the grease, after all it is a business.
my best customers are in the drivers seat with me. they know when the fish are biting and don't have any trouble booking a date with me. 
picture this if you will -- joe blow and his two sons go out catch a bunch of fish with me and shake hands at the end of the day and drive off without tipping me. you can guess what kind of impression that leaves. do you think joe and the boys will get the top notch service they recieved on their first trip? I CAN FIND WAYS TO PUNISH YOU BAD TIPPERS OUT THERE WITHOUT YOU EVER KNOWING!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!! 

tight lines:fishing:


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

your tip should depend on if you think the mate worked for it. just because they are on the boat and call themself a mate does not mean they should get a tip. just like at your job "no work no pay". up to 20% is standard.


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

fishpimper said:


> if the experience was lousey then i'd let the tip reflect that. QUOTE]


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fishpimper said:


> if your serious about your fishing and want to get the most out of your charter trips -- then grease the palms of the mates and the captain. you'd be surprised how this little gesture can make your future trips even better -- trust me i'm in the sport fishing industry and we live for the grease man!
> if the experience was lousey then i'd let the tip reflect that. not catching your limit doesn't mean a bad day either. a good captain and crew will keep you entertained even if the fishing isn't banner. find a good captain and stay with him or her -- building a good relationship with your guides is priceless and it all revolves around the grease, after all it is a business.
> my best customers are in the drivers seat with me. they know when the fish are biting and don't have any trouble booking a date with me.
> picture this if you will -- joe blow and his two sons go out catch a bunch of fish with me and shake hands at the end of the day and drive off without tipping me. you can guess what kind of impression that leaves. do you think joe and the boys will get the top notch service they recieved on their first trip? I CAN FIND WAYS TO PUNISH YOU BAD TIPPERS OUT THERE WITHOUT YOU EVER KNOWING!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...


that has got to be the stupidest thing I have ever read a MATE/CAPTAIN say...get a new job, you are not worthy...everyone one the boat gets 100%...do you get a tip before the trip?...do you remember every client?...suck it up and do a better job next time...GEEZZZZZZ


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

If a good mate goes without tips it won't be long until he'll find another job. Tipping bad mates keeps them around longer.

I've seen the spectrum from very good to very poor. I seen Captains that put on a nice show about "trying" to work it when in fact all they are doing is working the client...if I want a show I'll go to the movies. 

Rattler...I'll second your comment. Never seen a poor mate more than once since I'm not rewarding such a captain with my continued business. He who laughs last gains more enjoyment from the humor.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

I have to put in $.02 here,

I have mostly fished on headboats and mostly the same boat with many of the same crew trip to trip. I get what i believe is better treatment than most of the tourists (captian dicks caters to tourists, hell technically i am one but i can fish and take care of myself better than most). Why do i get better treatment? 

well i greet the mates in the morning, usually bring them a box of donuts, bag of jerky or something. I remember their names, that goes a ways. On the whole these guys treat most everyone well if they are behaving. 

I tip them 20% of my ticket or more, not in the tip bucket but given directly to the guy(s) who worked my section of the deck. they probably split the whole pot but i want them to know i think they did good. 

I have fished on split party six packs as well and can tell you that almost nobody tips on those trips. I alway tip them 20% if they work hard and are nice to the group, but i have yet to see any other passenger tip the mate. maybe the tipped him when i was in the head???

Now, on to the issue of "work only for tips" 

this pisses me off for two reasons: 

first there is a law in the US that forbids this its called the minimum wage law. No way around it, if the mate does not receive pay then the captain/owner is breaking labor law plain and simple. I am sure it happens, but its against the law. a mate could never qualify as an independent contractor under IRS or dept of labor rules. so why would i support a business who denies basic employment rights? 

second, if the mate earns a wage and they post a sign which says "mate works for tips only" then they are lying to me to get more of my money. that's crap. 

FWIW: the headboats that i have fished do not have a sign like above and i am sure the mates earn a wage given the size of the operation. The mate on the six pack i have fished earns a wage, he told me so. That boat does have a sign that suggests that tipping the mate for good service is appreciated. I don't object to a gentle reminder to those who may not know. 

I'll tell you that a good mate is probably a luxury around a marina and i would think that a good mate would get offers to change boats and earn a wage if they were truly working for free. It would also be rather risky to have a non-paid employee on board a boat. he gets injured and now you have an illegal employee who is not covered by workers comp you are about to have a bad day or two. not a smart business decision. 

tip the good mates, its hard work.

cheers
jerry


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Down in the Florida Keys, I fish offshore on private charters. These mates are the best I have ever seen in my life. Totally different than mate who works a headboat. Yes there may only bea 6 of us on that charter boat, but they work their asses off. I have given the mate $100. out of my pocket to show my appreciation. This is in addition to what the other people in the charter give. 

Some mates dont care, therefore I dont care. But I make sure I take care of those who take care of me, whether the fish are cooperating or not.

A thought--Steve


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

Lipyourown said:


> I recall the 15-20% rule. It has been awhile so I don't know what is the norm now. I think some mates work for tips only. If they are very, very bad...stiff em. I'd still tip the bad ones if you have a good time though. I don't tip the captian unless he has no mate.
> 
> Of course everyone has their own opinion on what good service is.


I will give a good tip for good service as well. But you cant tell me the mate cleans the Capt's. boat and scrub the deck and clean the rod for free


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

I take the kids out on the head boats a few times a year and I may be a bit different than others. I typically tip more on a bad day than on a good day. Again, this takes into consideration that the mates are actually doing their job and keeping me happy (Bait, Working Rods, Fixing Birdsnests, and even Taking the Fish off the hooks for the younger anglers). My theory of tiping more on a bad trip than a good one is that if everyone is filling their coolers, then everyone is happy. When people are happy, they tip more. However, if there are very few fish coming over the rail, people are not as happy and as such are less prone to tipping well. With that said, the mates have very little control over how the fishing is going to be, only that they are doing a good job. So if they do a good job and are happy friendly folks, I usually do about $10-$20 per mate per person in my party if the fishing is slow. If the fishing is awesome, I may back that down a bit. I am not saying that I am not grateful for their service but I do have to watch my budget so I can't be throwing around tons of money each trip as a tip. But at the same time I know that all they get are tips and if the fishing sucks, they may only get a few bucks for a hard day's work, so I want to make sure that they get taken care of. Ok now I am rambling so I will leave. Have a great one everyon.


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

hey rattler & saltandsand
maybe one day unicef will get into the sport fishing business, then you guys will be in luck!
JerryB at least someone in this thread realizes that you get out of a trip what you put into it. all of us in the industry have our little routines and quirks, but who the hell wants to be treated like a robot? the sad truth is if you don't invest anything into it then you're probably not going to get much out of it other than some fish in the cooler. if thats what you wan't then save yourself a lot of money and buy it from the grocery store.
:beer:


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishpimper said:


> hey rattler & saltandsand
> maybe one day unicef will get into the sport fishing business, then you guys will be in luck!
> JerryB at least someone in this thread realizes that you get out of a trip what you put into it. all of us in the industry have our little routines and quirks, but who the hell wants to be treated like a robot? the sad truth is if you don't invest anything into it then you're probably not going to get much out of it other than some fish in the cooler. if thats what you wan't then save yourself a lot of money and buy it from the grocery store.
> :beer:


It's your choice but I'm not interested in supporting a boat where the mate is half loaded when he gets there, cussing is permitted in grand scale on board, and the poor buttard couldn't even tie himself a hangman's noose if he was trying to end it. I'm looking for a relatively decent trip and not an experience with giving to charity. Giving to such a cause doesn't fit within my idea of charity. 

Nowhere did I say I want a robot. Most of the time I take care of my own needs and let the mate take care of others with lesser ability. If he/she does a good job I tip them even though I did most, if not all, of it myself.

BTW: I know you probably didn't mean it but crossing sports with UNICEF is risky business these days...(puns intended!!)...see http://www.smh.com.au/news/football...link-to-ronaldo/2008/05/06/1209839601034.html


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

First of all, as someone who HAS mated before, I think I can answer to many of these myths going around on here...

JerryB - Yes, the majority of mates (including me), especially on Head Boats work SOLELY for tips. Sometimes the Capt may throw in $20 every few days for cleaning the boat/getting everything ready, but there is no hourly wage, no set salary and no guaranteed money. To make the dough, you have to get tips.
Second, its not the mates fault when fish are not caught. Do you honestly think that we enjoy doing absolutely nothing but answering complaining customers all day? Like we get some kick out of standing around waiting fora fish to bite. It's rediculous. I would rather be busting my arse around the deck, taking fish off of every single person's rod than I would sitting on my hands on a hot summer day.We work on the water, fish those waters year round (nearly daily, twice a day in the summer), so if we can not find the fish, then they are probably not around. Once again, NOT OUR FAULT. 
Now I am well aware that there are mates out there who have no idea what is going on, cant tie a knot for you, dont know the difference in a sand shark and a doggy, tell you your undersized fish is legal, etc etc. But for those of us who take pride in what we do, we want YOU as the customer to have the best experience possible. If you dont intend to tip, then dont come back. Maybe we should come to your work and take everything without paying. Are you the same people that go to eat a nice meal and dont tip the waitress? Its understood that you are going to tip mates in any fishing industry, so please do...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have worked on a party boat and the mates did receive pay for the day from the captain. I would suggest 15% as a minimum unless they were really that bad. I have tipped less on certain occassions. I usually tip a lot more but that is because I know how much work is involved working on a boat. I have worked in a restaurant and was much easier than working on a boat for tips and 15-20% is considered customary.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

saltandsand said:


> It's your choice but I'm not interested in supporting a boat where the mate is half loaded when he gets there, cussing is permitted in grand scale on board, and the poor buttard couldn't even tie himself a hangman's noose if he was trying to end it. I'm looking for a relatively decent trip and not an experience with giving to charity. Giving to such a cause doesn't fit within my idea of charity.
> 
> Nowhere did I say I want a robot. Most of the time I take care of my own needs and let the mate take care of others with lesser ability. If he/she does a good job I tip them even though I did most, if not all, of it myself.
> Mates on "head boats" are not what I used to be...50 on the boat and 10% drinking heavily
> ...


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm first to say a tip is warranted, and first to say it's not justified in the circumstances of total incompentcy. I've been out on alot of boats. Saw a mate so absorbed with his divorce that he argued and dropped his cell in the water. Cussed and biotched in front of both of my children. That captain should have known better that to let him on the boat. It's called fishing not "watch somebody make drama." (NOTE: I'm paying for myself and two children, usually booked at adult rates, and I take care of my children's fishing needs...with an occassional help from a good mate.)

As to UNICEF...tips are not the same as what charity means to the world. Charity is for those who cannot do for themselves. Mates who cannot do their job ought find another one. 

My tip for a waitress has nothing to do with the quality of the food. But if I were her and the food suxs, I'd find another place to work....ain't going back to eat bad food.

I've had alot of jobs in my day...let's not go there.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rattker, your post made the most sense. A cap't with that attitude, don't deserve too,and won't be in the business long. At least if I go out with him.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fishpimper said:


> hey rattler & saltandsand
> maybe one day unicef will get into the sport fishing business, then you guys will be in luck!
> JerryB at least someone in this thread realizes that you get out of a trip what you put into it. all of us in the industry have our little routines and quirks, but who the hell wants to be treated like a robot? the sad truth is if you don't invest anything into it then you're probably not going to get much out of it other than some fish in the cooler. if thats what you wan't then save yourself a lot of money and buy it from the grocery store.
> :beer:


just for you...I admit I haven't done offshore as a mate, only as a client...and everytime they were great...ever done a "goat boat"(as per your PM)...mine ALWAYS get 100%...as they should...and all I can do is hope they come back...nor will I try to get back at them if they didn't tip last time...its the JOB...I did some deep drop Tog trips and bass...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

fishpimper said:


> I CAN FIND WAYS TO PUNISH YOU BAD TIPPERS OUT THERE WITHOUT YOU EVER KNOWING!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!



That comment has me thinking about what waitresses and cooks do to get back at those they label as, "inconsiderate" patrons.

Spitting in, Pissing on, Licking of, etc.... the food. 

That thought is just gross!!!!! :--|


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*R U 4 Real?*



fishpimper said:


> hey rattler & saltandsand
> maybe one day unicef will get into the sport fishing business, then you guys will be in luck!
> JerryB at least someone in this thread realizes that you get out of a trip what you put into it. all of us in the industry have our little routines and quirks, but who the hell wants to be treated like a robot? the sad truth is if you don't invest anything into it then you're probably not going to get much out of it other than some fish in the cooler. if thats what you wan't then save yourself a lot of money and buy it from the grocery store.
> :beer:


 Fishpimper u must be starving with an attitude
like the one u have! I don`t do head boats, but I
do charter SF`s out of Teaches Lair 3 to 4 x`s
a year. I always get the same Capt. and usually he has a different mate in the pit everytime. The ones that don`t do a good job get booted quick, 
and their tip reflects the job they did. When we
go the mate has it pretty easy. He preps the the
B-hoo baits and gets the rods out and to the ready, on the way out we tell him that we are not rookies and we all know how to work the pit.
But still he gets at least 20% of the charter rate, which is now about $320 to $375 for a job well done..If he is lazy, because we do 75% of the work in the pit, his tip will be on the short side!! So how can U justify your comments. I somehow feel that repeat business from your customers is a rareity. I get this from your comments and if any prospective clients of yours
reads this thread and your comments they will probably re-consider their options!! Your statements make want to :--|

Capt.Skid


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*Previous Post*



fishpimper said:


> if your serious about your fishing and want to get the most out of your charter trips -- then grease the palms of the mates and the captain. you'd be surprised how this little gesture can make your future trips even better -- trust me i'm in the sport fishing industry and we live for the grease man!
> if the experience was lousey then i'd let the tip reflect that. not catching your limit doesn't mean a bad day either. a good captain and crew will keep you entertained even if the fishing isn't banner. find a good captain and stay with him or her -- building a good relationship with your guides is priceless and it all revolves around the grease, after all it is a business.
> my best customers are in the drivers seat with me. they know when the fish are biting and don't have any trouble booking a date with me.
> picture this if you will -- joe blow and his two sons go out catch a bunch of fish with me and shake hands at the end of the day and drive off without tipping me. you can guess what kind of impression that leaves. do you think joe and the boys will get the top notch service they recieved on their first trip? I CAN FIND WAYS TO PUNISH YOU BAD TIPPERS OUT THERE WITHOUT YOU EVER KNOWING!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...


 Hey fishpimper, read my post before this one.
You really sound like a real piece of work. Grease you palm, yeah right!! before a trip?? u are in another world. Do u actually have a charter boat?

Capt.Skid


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

"Greasing Palms"--What is this? Political BS.
A Client pays for a service or product, payment is paid at the end. No one knows if the fish will cooperate on any given day. If the mate is professional and gives service, then tip him/her 15-20 percent. If the Captain went above and beyond, and one can--give them a bonus. They want our repeat business and referrals. 

There are some disgusting comments being made by others on what they are going to do to us, and pay them(grease their palms) up front. 

Let these so call called professionals get out on the intersections with a cardboard sign, if they dont like it, that states WILL TAKE YOU FISHING FOR FOOD-GOD BLESS.

Just a thought--Steve


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

100% a must to tip the mate... That's what they work for... I tip 20% reguardless if it's a 260 dollar trip, or a 1600 dollar tip.... I know if it was me out there rigging all your baits, gaffing all your fish, and providing you with hands on knowledge you previously wouldn't have had, I'd be tempted to hit you with an uppercut or something.... I've seen some guys gip the mate on the tip before, and even I got upset a little bit... It's mainly people that don't live near the beach, and don't understand that all they work for is tips.... Which is understandable I guess. Either that, or there is a whole lot more trailer trash around than I previously thought.... lol


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

My base tip for a mate is 20%. That is for a basic, meets the fair expectations approach to his job. From there, I adjust my tip according to his performance. If he goes above and beyond "basic", so does my tip. If he fails to provide basic services, my tip will reflect that. I am a firm believer in you earn what you make. And with that comes consideration for an excellent job as well as for a crappy one.


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

steve grossman said:


> "Greasing Palms"--What is this? Political BS.
> A Client pays for a service or product, payment is paid at the end. No one knows if the fish will cooperate on any given day. If the mate is professional and gives service, then tip him/her 15-20 percent. If the Captain went above and beyond, and one can--give them a bonus. They want our repeat business and referrals.
> 
> There are some disgusting comments being made by others on what they are going to do to us, and pay them(grease their palms) up front.
> ...



no greasing palms is not political -- its what some of us in the industry call a tip. no where did i state that the grease comes before the trip either. although some guys grease me before.
their are apparently some folks out there that i've offended -- GOOD perhaps my original post will make some think twice before they hand off a crap tip or nothing at all. if you didn't know the program before maybe you know now. a coward that routinely stiffs his guides isn't welcome on my boat -- nor should he be allowed on any boat.
hey capt. skid i'm not trying to solicit any business from this forum, nor am i worried about my customers reading my posts. they would understand what i'm doing anyways. further more i'm not starving -- ribs and chicken last night. trust me guys none of you have to worry about accidently booking me becasue i don't work on the atlantic coast -- hell i'm not even on the continental US.
i'm glad that this post is still alive


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

You should run for President. You think like they do. You sound like a real taker. Its very refreshing, that most people dont have your attitude, thank god.


----------

